# purina one advert



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i cant find a link for the advert but i would love to know what breed the cat in the advert is. it is just so stunning.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

If its the ad I have seen ,its Norwegian Forest Cat ,and I agree totally stunning:smile5:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Saw it earlier, it is a stunning cat and gorgeous colour too


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

when i first saw the advert i just fell in love with the cat and wanted to know its breed. I no me n my oh have been talking about getting a bengal kitten in the future but i keep seeing all these beautiful kitties and change my mind lol


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

yeyyyy I found the advert 
Purina One


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

yer thats the one thanks fifibelle  This cat is just sooo stunning :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes its a silver tabby but i thought it was a coonie, it didnt seem to have the same profile as a wegie but i might be mistaken
wegies have the most beautiful temprement and are very
energetic but i wouldnt be without my three


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It's not a Maine Coon.


----------



## elviscat (Mar 5, 2010)

This is without a doubt 100% Maine coon, the face, the eyes and the tail are all definitely Maine coon

We are lucky enough to have an identical and as beautiful Maine coon boy below

In fact this looks like Mikey's genes from dotcommainecoons

Maine coons have incredible temperaments, always giving love, have never ever scratched or gone gone for us, they just don;t have it in them.

We also had a bengal and they are also as amazing, almost have mau intelligence again incredible minds, loving and giving

Luciano Dotcom


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

If you look at her profile, it isn't Maine Coon. She doesn't have tufts.

It is either an NFC or an MC that looks like an NFC...


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

messyhearts said:


> If you look at her profile, it isn't Maine Coon. She doesn't have tufts.
> 
> It is either an NFC or an MC that looks like an NFC...


if you look at her 22 secs in she does have tufts......Im not saying you're wrong because I have no Idea but she is TOTALLY stunning :001_tt1:

Maybe I should email purina and ask


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

thats a good idea fifibelle y didnt i think of that lol what ever cat it is its stunning.


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

Stop the video 9 seconds in: YouTube - Macawi Mosi Cha'risa - Looks like a Coonie to me........


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm starting to think they are using more than one cat as the advert I saw had an NFC. That is a Maine Coon for sure. I know they usually use Maine Coons as my vet surgery informed me that cats related to my own MC (either my breeders or her relative) were used for the packaging that the foods come in. Not sure how true that is though...


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

the links that have been put on here are diff so they may have used different cats for them. I wanted to know which cat the first link that fifibelle had put on was.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow what a beautiful cat, although I just love any kitty :smile5:


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

rhian d said:


> the links that have been put on here are diff so they may have used different cats for them. I wanted to know which cat the first link that fifibelle had put on was.


Looking at the ear tufts, face and tail shape It looks like a Coonie to me....


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i think you might be right about using more than one cat. if you look some pictures shows a cat with ear tufts and also some of profiles have a nose break.
incidentally the bicardi breezer advert from a few years ago showed a silver tabby bsh adn they used three cats for that


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i think you might be right about using more than one cat. if you look some pictures shows a cat with ear tufts and also some of profiles have a nose break.
> incidentally the bicardi breezer advert from a few years ago showed a silver tabby bsh adn they used three cats for that


Exactly! It's not clear. Could easily, even, be a cross between both...


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I have just had an email back from Purina who can confirm that the cat is a...........


Maine Coon


----------



## groundhogdaze (Nov 12, 2009)

:001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

lol thanks for that fifibelle  glad we have settled that one lol it is such a stunning lil thing i will have to get onto the OH now. i have already started on him for a new kitten just have to wait for him to break and oakley will have a new kitty friend


----------



## Pidge (Mar 19, 2010)

Just to throw another option into the mix, I'm pretty certain it's a Siberian. I have a 6 month old Siberian kitten who looks almost identical, albeit much younger and less developed.

I know for a fact that the cat on the Purina packaging is Siberian; if you Google the breeder, Silkiestar Siberians, you can see all the details.

I'd be curious to know what anyone thinks.


----------



## Pidge (Mar 19, 2010)

Oops, didn't read the post above to say Purina have confirmed it's a Maine Coon. Please ignore me.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL this post has really mad me laugh today!!

I saw the ad last night on TV for the first time and right away said Coonie!!! Then I came across this post and was going to put my two pennies worth in until I got to the bit about Purina's response.!!:thumbup:

Think this one could of gone at least aother 10 pages!!!! lol


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone know who owns the Coonie, are they made here in the UK?


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

allison6564 said:


> Anyone know who owns the Coonie, are they made here in the UK?


When I emailed them I asked for details but the only response I got was the breed  shame really, maybe if you google it more info will come up now we know the breed!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just noticed that on my last post it looks like I'm asking are the Coonies made here!!!! lol I meant the advert just in case anyone things I'm bonkers!!!:lol:


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

lol i may be having a blonde moment here but i thought u were on about the breed and not the advert :blushing: :blushing: i thought the debate would go on a few more pages actually after seeing a similar thread on here which went on for many pages but i am glad it was settled so soon


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Someone on another board said there was one cat of each breed. 

It doesn't matter, they are quite similar looking.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I told my mother in law it was a Norwegian forest or a Maine Coone. She phoned to ask what it was last night.


----------



## Teri 21 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes- it is definitely a Norwegian Forest Cat, as I have three! They are the most communicative, intelligent and loving cats imaginable! And although they are pedigree, they have not changed much since the time when they were farm cats in their native Norway. They were known as Faerie cats in Viking times and are mentioned in Norse legends.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I saw this advert last night and my boyfriend water to know what breed the cat was, I'm glad I'm not the only one who wasn't sure if it was a Norwegian forest cat or a Maine coon! It's a gorgeous cat


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Is it still the same advert? The original posts were 4 years ago.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Jannor said:


> Is it still the same advert? The original posts were 4 years ago.


Oh my! I didn't notice how ancient the original post was! 
There was a Purina advert with a giant cute fluffy cat on last night though hehe


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe, for financial reasons, Purina are replaying the advert.

Seems a big coincidence that the cat in the ad 4yrs ago sounds almost identical to the one running at the moment.

Or is it just that MC's & NFC are so damn stunning, they use them for most of their adverts.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

They are both gorgeous breeds  I've got NFCs but would love a Coonie too - one day maybe.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Got this from another forum - it is a reply from Purina :

Dear ***

Thank you very much for contacting us regarding the cat in our advert. 

The cat is a Maine Coon. 

We hope that this information has been helpful and if we can be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

Laura Hughes 
Petcare Advisor


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hey none of the links work for me i cant see the offending beauty  

oops i shoulda read the last page , hehe now i know why they not working lol,

i like this one , tther a cat for everyone here


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I would love to see the offending beauty too! 

Sounds like my kind of cat!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i think she is in this one ???? awwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Purina Cat Chow Complete Cat Food Commercial - YouTube


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just done a search, is this the ad?






It says under the ad, Maine Coon cats & kittens from Canine Costars on Purina One commercial.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

oops double post! Not sure if that link worked!


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

I think that was the ad I saw, but in English!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Dumpling said:


> I think that was the ad I saw, but in English!


Not sure if it's the ad, but what a beautiful cat and kitten :001_wub: :001_wub: and I do like that cat tree too


----------

